# [SOLVED] Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...



## calebm (Jan 8, 2009)

Hello,
I have a 1996 Ford Explorer (Eddie Bauer Edition) with a v6 engine. Lately it has not been starting correctly, and I was wondering if someone could help me diagnose the problem.
Over the last month or so, I've had some problems getting it to start. Some mornings I go out and start it and it idles fine while it warms up. Other mornings, however, it either won't start at all or will idle at weird levels, rev itself up, and then let the RPM's get low enough to shut off (which is quite frustrating). My grandfather and I assumed it was a problem with the battery cables, but when we checked them, they looked fine. So we replaced the heads on the batteries and it ran fine for a few days, but the battery light stayed on.
After a few days, it started having the same symptoms as before (the weird idling has never stopped, and I'm starting to think its a separate problem) and my dad and I decided to replace the cables this weekend. Well last night I was driving down the road and suddenly it started revving up without giving gas to the engine. The car slowed for a bit and I let off the gas so I wouldn't over-rev the engine (don't need any more problems). After a few seconds and doing that a few more times, the engine finally started catching and seemed fine again. I stopped at the stop sign to turn onto the highway and the car would only rev and would not move an inch. After I shut it off to try restarting it, it would turn over only about twice and then...nothing. However, the lights remained on (when I turned them on) and my emergency blinker was fine. My radio was still working too.
So anyway, a guy stopped and helped push me off the road and a cop came to assist me. The cop gave me a jump and it started right up (no problems). I put the car in drive and pushed the gas to no avail. It just revved up and did not move. After the cop helped me push it while in low gear, it grabbed a little and then just revved and moved an inch before stopping. I managed to push it (with the cop's help) to a nearby gas station from which I had it towed home. 
If anyone has any ideas about this, I'd be really appreciative. Some suggested the alternator, I've heard that a sensor might be bad, it might be my transmition altogether, I've heard the cables are bad and that maybe it could be the neutral [something i don't remember] switch.

Thanks


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...*

Hi calebm and welcome to TSF,

A lot of problems. Why don't you fix the electrical one first and see if some of the other ones will clear up. 

The battery light usually indicates the alternator is not working. You can pull it and take it to an Auto Zone and they will check it for free. Does the truck have a voltmeter to indicate if it is charging or not? Should charge to 14.7 volts if the alternator is working. 

When that is cleared, report back with any remaining problems. We have some pretty good Ford guys that post here. I'm a Cheve guy myself, but have had some experience with Fords. 

Best regards,
Mack1


----------



## calebm (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...*



mack1 said:


> Hi calebm and welcome to TSF,
> 
> A lot of problems. Why don't you fix the electrical one first and see if some of the other ones will clear up.
> 
> ...


Thanks  
I checked my battery the other day and it showed to 12 volts (which is what I was told was correct ). I'm not sure its my alternator, though, because if so, wouldn't my battery be dead? When I start it up in the mornings or whenever, even if it's sat overnight, the battery isn't dead and a lot of the time it starts right up. My dad said it might be a loose electrical connection somewhere, so it looks like I have my work cut out for me before this weekend, when I need my car, heheh.


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...*

You might be right, but when the officer gave you the jump and it started, sounded like a weak battery. It could also be bad cable connections. 
If you have a bad or loose connection, it will usually heat up when cranking the engine over. Feel of the cables immediately after cranking and see if it has a hot spot, normally at the battery terminals or down at the starter.

Wishing you luck,
Mack1


----------



## calebm (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...*

Alright, I tried a different battery last night and checked my cables. I started it (started right up) and it wasn't idling weird and the battery light stopped flashing. I took it up the road and suddenly it just did the rev up thing again. So I limped it home and now it's sitting in my driveway. I'm starting to think it's a sensor, and that would certainly explain it slipping out of gear. Any thoughts?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...*

You took it out just long enough to put a slight drain on the battery. You also mentioned "last night" which would indicate the use of headlights. Check your charging system and the condition of your battery before tearing into any sensors.... unless you have an OBDII reader to confirm the issue of sensor failures. 

IMHO 12V is not sufficient and should show in the upper range of 13V (13.8V) for you to have a viable electrical supply for your vehicle to run in a proper manner.


----------



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...*

Your high idling could be a few things.
the vaccum conection on my 92 taurus broke in half which caused it to rev in a weird high and low pattern. This was fixed with a $2 vacuum connection. 
Also your idle control sensor could be shot.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...*

Are you sayning the car will run ...the engine will rev up but the car will not move..... Like the trannys not engaging?

let me know.... i can maybe help you out with that problem


If your car seem like its not in gear when it is.... its probally is your Vacuum modulator on the transmission.
The way to check it is to get under the car and look under the passengers side of the tranny. You'll see a vacuum tube going to the modulator.....pull it off....... and if tranny fluid drips out you need to replace it.
Its a common problem and an easy fix.
A do it yourselfer thing.....

Good luck 


Tony


----------



## calebm (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Need help with a 96' Ford Explorer...*



tinner105 said:


> Are you sayning the car will run ...the engine will rev up but the car will not move..... Like the trannys not engaging?
> 
> let me know.... i can maybe help you out with that problem
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I'm gonna try that this afternoon, but if that doesn't pan out, it looks like its goin to the shop. Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------

